# Are Cuffs The Way to Go, If ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

If you set up your pouches or tube/band sets at home ? If you set them up over your pouches you just put in new tubes/bands and roll them over the pouch to the tubes ?

Do cuffs hold better if done correctly, a 1/2 - 5/8 inch length has a lot of surface area ..... and of course a constrictor knot can be tied on top of the cuff and will not damage your tubes or bands like a constrictor knot tied directly on their surface.

Cuffs look much cleaner and more professionally done IMHO

With the right tools, an e-clip pliers and forceps, cuffs are not that difficult to do, at least that is my feeling right now ;-)

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They work fine but in my experience do not cut down on wear to the bands or tubes. The rubber is still expanding, contracting, and bearing the weight of the pouch right on the point of the tie or cuff and seem to wear at a nearly equal rate.
I know that it seems like cushiony rubber would be nicer to the bands than nylon string but in practice it's not. Also they don't hold as well unless you leave the cuffs really long, in which case they're heavy, accelerating wear.
They are easy to do, though.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I use a constrictor knot over the cuff.....use #3 cotton chrochee thread....seems to work just fine..

as a safe way to prevent any slippage..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well in the past 30 Minutes or so I set up 4 sets of Pseudos using 1745's ;-), these send ammo in the 80gr to 100gr down range at a real good clip and the tubes are easy to pull, I have them set to 9.5 active length and my draw is 36-38", I use a semi active technique and push the forks toward the target as I pull back as I'm aiming (I shoot instinctively so I don't really aim as in using a mechanical reference point, I aim I aim by feel).......I do need lots more practice though ;- )

BTW: 0000 buck just rips up with this set up, I can hardly wait to hit a pest with this set up ;-)

Here are my 4 sets of Pseudos ;- )









wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm fan of cuffs. I use them for both flatbands and tubes.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cuffs are my, "go to" method.


----------

